# What's the best advice you have learnt on this forum?



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I will start:

Not taking pools


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Stay offline until you are in a surge area.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't touch the passed out drunk ladies


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Learning how to screw uber, when uber screws you...


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Get a dashcam.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

For whatever reason you have to take a pool ride (whether it is a high surge or DF to avoid deadmiles), Make sure you hit "going offline" right after the first request, So Fuber can not add additional riders to screw you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Having been lucky enough to find this forum before I started driving, I started day one knowing things like:

Don't chase surge
Don't wait longer than 5 minutes 
Don't make stops
Etc etc


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Not to offer to take vulnerable looking female Asian pax, who don't speak much English, on a free guided tour of my city.

Not to accept goods from riders who are multi-level marketing salesmen.

Never take up cash offers to play video games with pax.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Don't spend too much time at airports. I would have figured it out myself though. Now i just use them if i end up there anyway and either the queue is short or i need some lunch so I grab something nearby, eat in queue, walk some laps, and clean up my car.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Use hominy instead of potatoes in stews and soups


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

All of the above, except the stew and soup


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Use hominy instead of potatoes in stews and soups


Does hominy taste better with other food than by itself or have I only tried sub-par hominy?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Use hominy instead of potatoes in stews and soups


Why wouldn't you use hominy and potatoes?










I think you misunderstood my recipe


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Not to take anything you read in this forum seriously.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> I will start:
> 
> Not taking pools


Service dogs


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

To get a real job.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Acceptance rate is not important. An AR of less than ten per cent is very acceptable.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

To avoid fUber Poop and Gryft Slime.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No bar close unless it’s a 5x surge rate.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> All of the above, except the stew and soup


To be fair to me... the thread didn't specify if it was good advice or not, it just asked for "the best advice".

"The best advice" can still be bad advice, if all of the other advice is worse.



Cableguynoe said:


> Why wouldn't you use hominy and potatoes?
> 
> View attachment 227571
> 
> ...


You were right about one thing, the copious amounts of semen really doesn't show up in the broth, does it?


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Tip your driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Tip your driver.


You're gonna go far kid!


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

No surge no ride!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

That the word learnt is more commonly used in Great Britian than the in U.S.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Rakos will find a pic for every situation! And we need Trunk Monkeys now more than ever.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Tip your driver.


I mean, CASH-tip your driver.
Big difference.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Rakos will find a pic for every situation! And we need Trunk Monkeys now more than ever.


How bout this one...

Rakos


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Almost forgot this one: Don't ever use Fuber's navigation 



himynameis said:


> No surge no ride!


Agreed, Don't take base rides.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not to take anything you read in this forum seriously.


Shirley, you must be joking!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> I will start:
> 
> Not taking pools


Whatever Rakos does, do the opposite!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Aerodrifting said:


> Almost forgot this one: Don't ever use Fuber's navigation
> 
> Wait...
> 
> ...





upyouruber said:


> Whatever Rakos does, do the opposite!


Hold on...does this make you...

The Anti-Rakos...8>)

Well...we already knew that...

didn't we...8>)

That the proper way to spell learnt...

Is LEARNED...8>)

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hold on...does this make you...
> 
> The Anti-Rakos...8>)
> 
> ...


In my defence, all I can say is, "Monkey see, Monkey do!"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Rakos will find a pic for every situation! And we need Trunk Monkeys now more than ever.


BWHAHAHAHAHA...ROFLMMAOH...8>)

waaaaay over the top...8>)

I wont be able to stop laughing...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> For whatever reason you have to take a pool ride (whether it is a high surge or DF to avoid deadmiles), Make sure you hit "going offline" right after the first request, So Fuber can not add additional riders to screw you.


2.0+ surge POOL is money. (Only time I ever take POOL) Not sure why wouldn't you take extra riders since all added rides will be counted as same surge as initial ride. You'd want high surge POOL keep going, good for both $ and quest.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When I show a pax how to tip me in app and I perform the operation that I will actually be tipped in app.



Nick1 said:


> 2.0+ surge POOL is money. (Only time I ever take POOL) Not sure why wouldn't you take extra riders since all added rides will be counted as same surge as initial ride. You'd want high surge POOL keep going, good for both $ and quest.


No additional pax ever for me. The added brain damage requires more than a couple of dollars.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't accept every ride. Depending on your market in mine 10 minutes or longer pick up no, no, no! Even shorter if it takes me out of a surge area!


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe, Uber's Gruber and Surge Warror all pointed out the best advice. Especially the one about Rakos and his photos.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Nick1 said:


> 2.0+ surge POOL is money. (Only time I ever take POOL) Not sure why wouldn't you take extra riders since all added rides will be counted as same surge as initial ride. You'd want high surge POOL keep going, good for both $ and quest.


You are totally right, I forgot about the part that additional rides are counted as surge, It would be nice if you can keep a high surge pool going for few hours.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

In addition to the things mentioned above:

Cancel at the first sign of a problematic ride.
Also, how to use the "No New Requests" and "Last Ride" options to avoid stuff that should be avoided.
Give Uber a heads-up immediately if you think there will be a complaint made.
How to upgrade 5-6 fratboys to XL via fare review.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

JimKE said:


> In addition to the things mentioned above:
> 
> *Cancel at the first sign of a problematic ride.*
> Also, how to use the "No New Requests" and "Last Ride" options to avoid stuff that should be avoided.
> ...


Actually regarding the first one, You can verbally *****-slap them into submission and finish the ride *if it's profitable*, You will end up exchanging one star at the end but you will have more money in your pocket, Which is what really counts. Yes, This method is proven and it works, I have done it myself, And it feels really good afterwards. You should have seen their face when a "lowly minimum wage Uber driver" is saying No to their face and giving them a lecture.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Rohit at Uber customer service is a dependable person.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

To used the word "learned" instead of "learnt".


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

If you use a Gatorade pee bottle, keep it well away from the fresh Gatorade bottle.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> I will start:
> 
> Not taking pools


Time and Location.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Learnt is an acceptable British spelling.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

At this forum I have learned:
1) Never accept POOL
2) there are a lot of idiots here


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

IERide said:


> At this forum I have learned:
> 1) Never accept POOL
> 2) there are a lot of idiots here


Also...

There are LOTS of monkeys...

That frequent the forum...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have learned on this forum
1. Tips are not required
2. Most drivers have no moral compass


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have learned on this forum
> 1. Tips are not required
> 2. Most drivers have no moral compass


Yeah you can save a lot of money by not having to pay taxes on tips that you don't accept.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is more profitable not to haul customers on base rates than it is to haul them; hence the Shirlington Shuffle.



Uberfunitis said:


> 2. Most drivers have no moral compass


............well, consider the example with which we have been provided..............................


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Too many people don't bath properly and should really focus on washing their arse more thoroughly.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Pulledclear said:


> Too many people don't bath properly and should really focus on washing their arse more thoroughly.


I'm thinking you failed to see...

The irony of this message...

Is found in the avi you have...OJ...

and the intimation...

that his arse is clean...8>O

Is the monkey the only one...

That sees this Irony...???

Rakos


----------



## TimmyZ1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Don't chase surges

Don't worry about acceptance rate

Find times when its busy and try and drive mostly then. I hate driving in the early morning but I've done better multiple times in 4 hours then 6-7 on a weekday night that's not a Friday


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Do. NOT. Just. Accept. Pings.

Call often & screen in situations that will give you whales or busts.

Feel free to ignore people.

Politely kick out problematic ones.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> View attachment 228168


Absolutely awesome...

The only difference in the monkey brain...

Is that it's about the size of a walnut.. 8>)

Rakos


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

How much Uber screws us and that I'm not alone in getting screwed. Uber 0rgy...

Also, how to turn my app on to just "deliveries" and setting my direction way out ahead of me when taking trips to rack up a ton of miles to offset my earnings and reduce my overall taxes. Or, maybe I figured that out on my own and just posted it here...



JimKE said:


> In addition to the things mentioned above:
> 
> Cancel at the first sign of a problematic ride.
> Also, how to use the "No New Requests" and "Last Ride" options to avoid stuff that should be avoided.
> ...


How do you do this "upgrade 5-6 fratboys to XL via fare review"?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

When driving in SF do not wait for passengers. If they are not curbside, cancel and move on.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

Punctuation, 
Paragraphs.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Longhaul whenever possible


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Beware of Uber spies on this forum.

Don't share your top secrets with other drivers.

Practice "The Art of War" at all times.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Don't pick up low rated pax.
Don't drive more than 10 minutes out to pick up a rider.

Lie to your pax and make them feel sorry for you...they mayyyyyyyy tip.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I have learned that a lot of drivers love the word "Learnt".

Us drivers are not the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

99% of who say, "I'll tip you in the app. " Do Not.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I've learned that dashcams are only for the guilty, pool pays the most, lower rate equals more money, Uber and Lyft will never mess up and if you think they do you are probably wrong, car seats are optional, it is highly encouraged to pick up elementary kids without adult escorts, Uber and Lyft never mess up, Rohit is a genius and will explain all of your fallacies, do not ever collect a returned item fee because it is not fair, passengers don't need to be properly identified (if he says his name is Brenda then it is Brenda), Uber and Lyft never mess up, your pay is always accurately and enough to retire on in 3 years of driving.

I could go on and on and on and on and on but I won't

Oh yeah, one more thing. Uber and Lyft never screw up.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 99% of who say, "I'll tip you in the app. " Do Not.


I had one today. Airport ride on my way into work, Toes almost to curb when I pulled up, she liked the classic rock I was playing. Fare $15.84 + a $10 tip for a mostly silent ride! Score!! I knew that midget masseuse providing shoulder rubs during the drive would do the trick!


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

TimmyZ1 said:


> Don't chase surges
> 
> Don't worry about acceptance rate
> 
> Find times when its busy and try and drive mostly then. I hate driving in the early morning but I've done better multiple times in 4 hours then 6-7 on a weekday night that's not a Friday


Got to second this, Don't drive rush hour in LA or you end up losing money!



Failed Login said:


> How do you do this "upgrade 5-6 fratboys to XL via fare review"?


You report the ride later to Fuber telling Rohit that some cheap pax trying to squeeze 6 people into X ride and get compensated, Dashcam footage helps.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Service dogs


Does Uber charge a stud fee for that?


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Last fall I was wearing a really nice jacket from the thrift store but didn't realize it had an odor. Laugh out loud ..it is now a jacket for mowing the lawn ..


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Do NOT Drive WITHOUT A DASHCAM!


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Don't do drive through!


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

Ignore the Forum. Sometimes it's full of BS


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

thepeach said:


> Last fall I was wearing a really nice jacket from the thrift store but didn't realize it had an odor. Laugh out loud ..it is now a jacket for mowing the lawn ..


Yeah those Lyft jackets do have an unusual odor.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Beware of Uber spies on this forum.
> 
> Don't share your top secrets with other drivers.
> 
> Practice "The Art of War" at all times.


Have we identified any uber spies on this forum? How did we handle said uber spies?



JTTwentySeven said:


> Don't pick up low rated pax.
> Don't drive more than 10 minutes out to pick up a rider.
> 
> Lie to your pax and make them feel sorry for you...they mayyyyyyyy tip.


Disagree. Nothing turns me off more than a whiny uber driver. No one is forcing you to do it. If a driver is friendly and positive, they get a tip. If I feel a driver angling for a tip I'm less likely to do so. Tip box is the best way to discreetly remind pax that we appreciate tips without a transparent pitch.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Not to offer to take vulnerable looking female Asian pax, who don't speak much English, on a free guided tour of my city.


Oh I must have missed that horror story. I got my popcorn ready. Can you post the link to that thread, that is if you posted it before?

This sounds like its going to be good! Regular popcorn just won't do! I've my Poppy Cock now.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I've learned...

Noobs are so hilarious to watch - the transformation hahaha  it's the best entertainment ever. 

Fearing deactivation has become real. Basically you never know when your last day of driving will be. 

Some people are on here more than double the hours that they actually drive. 

We end up getting along because we are all facing the same abuse / love-hate relationship, even though we are so different. We are bonded by our trauma.

Full time drivers v part time drivers are completely different animals. 

I wouldn't last one day in some markets.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Ignore the Forum. Sometimes it's full of BS


And yet it's also full of some awesome advice, which could save you time, headaches, and money.

Learn to understand what parts are legit, and what parts are just folks venting , and you'll be fine.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

I learnt to remove SIM cards ASAP coz phones are worth more than $15


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Failed Login said:


> How do you do this "upgrade 5-6 fratboys to XL via fare review"?



Go to your ride history
Select the ride in question
Select "Help"
Select "Issue with my fare"
Select "I had too many riders for my vehicle"
Explain
Note, this only works if you drive an XL vehicle. If you drive X and stuff it like a sardine can...that's on you.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Oh I must have missed that horror story. I got my popcorn ready. Can you post the link to that thread, that is if you posted it before?


It was a classic Saduber thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-gave-ride-to-a-lonely-asian-girl.196885/

Then carried on in this one: https://uberpeople.net/threads/former-pax-wants-me-to-uber-for-her-again-trang-asian-girl.209795/

There might be some more parts of the story in other Saduber threads.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> It was a classic Saduber thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-gave-ride-to-a-lonely-asian-girl.196885/
> 
> Then carried on in this one: https://uberpeople.net/threads/former-pax-wants-me-to-uber-for-her-again-trang-asian-girl.209795/
> 
> There might be some more parts of the story in other Saduber threads.


Thanks! Ah I should have known it was a Sad Uber story.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't touch the passed out drunk ladies


Any more.



Rickshaw said:


> I mean, CASH-tip your driver.
> Big difference.


I'll tip you in the app, promise bro.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My best advice I have learned on the forum is not to accept Pool. What I learned on my own was how to reconize the approximate location of any Home Depot, Costco, and Walmart on any incoming trip requests and that no, I dont have to turn my Prius into a pack mule just to meet Uber's acceptance rate.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

The best advice here: Find a new job.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've learned to always tip my driver.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

That all pax must obey these three rules:

Respect ME
Respect my CAR
Respect my TIME.

Any violation of the above gets pax booted from my car.

Also.....


No pickups longer than 10 minutes away in the ‘burbs, 7 minutes downtown

Also...


If you want Online Driver Support to truly understand your problem, you’ll need to communicate in Tagalog.

Also.....

Do not worry about your rating. Just be professional and courteous and everything will work out fine.

Also.....


I was going to say stop accepting Poo requests, but allot of you beat me to it.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I am not alone.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks! Ah I should have known it was a Sad Uber story.


Of course you should have known.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aerodrifting said:


> I will start:
> 
> Not taking pools


Not to drive ride share.

I used Lyft today in Texas.

A Cadillac CTS AND a nice S.U.V. for 2 rides. Under $8.00 each !

Nicer than my car that is 4 years old now.

Who drives a Cadillac C.T.S. for half of a $4.00 ride !?!?



dctcmn said:


> Use hominy instead of potatoes in stews and soups


Turnips.

Just like potatoes in soup.

They never get mushy.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Know when Uber trollers are hijacking a thread to discourage further comments that might be harmful to their business. It's usually pretty obvious. See above.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Know when Uber trollers are hijacking a thread to discourage further comments that might be harmful to their business. It's usually pretty obvious. See above.


Big difference between a troll hijacking a thread and someone making an attempt at humor. 
It's pretty obvious to most.

Not being able to tell the difference could end up costing you dearly


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Disagree. Nothing turns me off more than a whiny uber driver. No one is forcing you to do it. If a driver is friendly and positive, they get a tip. If I feel a driver angling for a tip I'm less likely to do so. Tip box is the best way to discreetly remind pax that we appreciate tips without a transparent pitch.


I said lie, not whine. Big, big difference.

"How much do you make doing Uber?" It's hit or miss, tonight has been a very off night.
"Why do you drive for Uber?" Because my dad has been unemployed for a year so I'm just trying to help out my parents.
Etc., etc.

Pax ask questions, sometimes it's better not to tell them to the truth.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

i subscribe to the #uberbible

9 outta 10 of my rides $40-75 an hour
ar 10% or less
cr 20%ish 
since early 2016

i am a 1%er


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The only time you should go to the airport pig pen is to use the restroom.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Ubereats is not worth it, no matter how many requests they send. GO PICK UP YOUR OWN McDonalds, YA LAZY BUMS.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Who drives a Cadillac C.T.S. for half of a $4.00 ride !?!?.


Someone desperate to make the monthly payments for said vehicle.


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

With Uber's upfront pricing, always go the faster but usually longer freeway route. When more than one freeway route is available, travel the legs of the triangle, never the hypotenuse.

Preferred routes will map out in the shape of a "Z", "U", or "n".

As a rider, to avoid being ripped off by Uber's upfront pricing, always put in a shorter destination along the route, then change it when the driver is en route. Tip your driver the difference to avoid a 1-star rating. (Cash tip is preferred.)


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I learned that you can't trust everyone on Uberpeople.net with good advice. Some are just self serving to discourage others to make an entry to their market.

Others provide good advice to let a reader make their own decisions with facts. Not made up BS.

Yes you know who you are.


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

Most drivers are better off selling their current car, buying a similar model, two years older with 100,000 more miles on it, and pocketing the difference.

If you must drive ride share, use a 7 to 10 year old, fully depreciated econobox and drive it until only a junkyard will take it. Vehicle expenses are always $0.30+ per mile, unless you follow the last sentence; then they drop to $0.20 per mile.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I have learned that the phone support people in India and Philipines are really patient and love to be yelled at....I think they have it worse than us....


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

luckytown said:


> I have learned that the phone support people in India and Philipines are really patient and love to be yelled at....I think they have it worse than us....


Nah they cant be deactivated via false allegations or fake service dogs


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

If you cannot earn a minimum of $30.00 an hour after expenses, then you are better doing something else for money.

Stopped driving in 2016 when metals and $150.00 bonuses disappeared.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Turn on DF soon as you drop off out of your market unless you know where the hot spots are.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

People will work for gas money.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

If you drive during the day, it will not pay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Big difference between a troll hijacking a thread and someone making an attempt at humor.
> It's pretty obvious to most.
> 
> Not being able to tell the difference could end up costing you dearly


Some can not take seeing outside of their " Blinders".


----------



## TheNerdling (Mar 25, 2017)

quit


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If there is any problem at all prior to starting the trip just cancel and do not take the request again. This saves a lot of hassle/risk as well as bad ratings and false reports.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

DexNex said:


> If you drive during the day, it will not pay.


I disagree. I gross close to $20 an hour working 10 hours a day starting very early in the morning. No drunks, no attitudes, no problems. I'm happy with that.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Affirming that I didn't need to offer candy, water, etc. or splurge on a fancy pants light up trade dress sign.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

That airport TNC lots...

Are a vacation paradise...

And a helluva way...

to see the country...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

**** Uber before they **** you.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Some people will lie about ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING.. to save a few bucks,  and karmas a bi*ch and I become almost child like watching it happen.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

ive learnt a lot of little tips from the wisdom here, one of the more helpful tips being that lyft destination filters work in airport rematches and airport queues.


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

How to create sock puppets and troll.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I haven't read through everything here yet, but the best advice I've gotten has been with regard to pickups. How to decide when to accept and when to decline, sending an introductory text, being ready to make a quick getaway, knowing when to cancel, etc.


----------



## serlailai (Apr 4, 2018)

Plain Wrap said:


> With Uber's upfront pricing, always go the faster but usually longer freeway route. When more than one freeway route is available, travel the legs of the triangle, never the hypotenuse.
> 
> Preferred routes will map out in the shape of a "Z", "U", or "n".
> 
> As a rider, to avoid being ripped off by Uber's upfront pricing, always put in a shorter destination along the route, then change it when the driver is en route. Tip your driver the difference to avoid a 1-star rating. (Cash tip is preferred.)


If a rider changes the destination, or adds stops, it will revert to the miles+time pricing


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> *What's the best advice you have learnt on this forum?*


Never leave the bed before your lover. 

.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Most personally satisfying tip: the Shirlington Shuffle.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Most personally satisfying tip: the Shirlington Shuffle.


I have yet to do this. I might do it sometime just for fun. It also occurred to me you could call it "shake and bake".


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

Acceptance rate means absolutely nothing


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Having been lucky enough to find this forum before I started driving, I started day one knowing things like:
> 
> Don't chase surge
> Don't wait longer than 5 minutes
> ...


So what would you do if some paxhole asks for a stop? Saying no will most likely result in one star.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> So what would you do if some paxhole asks for a stop? Saying no will most likely result in one star.


So what? Wear them like a badge of honour.

.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> So what would you do if some paxhole asks for a stop? Saying no will most likely result in one star.


Not what would I do
But what I do is this

I under no circumstances do drive thru or grocery store stops. 
I tell them no, in a nice way. 
Something like " you know, right now it's pretty busy for me and I'm actually losing money if I'm not driving"

90% of the time they've said it's cool just forget it, offer a tip for stopping, or asked to be dropped off, and they're not upset about it.

Now, if it's not super busy and I know it's a quick cigarette run or something like that, I have done it. I know that will be under 2 minutes. But even then I say something like
"That fine. But do you mind being quick in there? It's busy right now and I don't want to miss out on other rides."
This has gotten me tips many times.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not what would I do
> But what I do is this
> 
> I under no circumstances do drive thru or grocery store stops.
> ...


I need to follow your advice on this one. The problem in my market is it's often not very busy so it's hard to justify telling them it's busy when I don't have much else going on.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I need to follow your advice on this one. The problem in my market is it's often not very busy so it's hard to justify telling them it's busy when I don't have much else going on.


Yeah and this usually happens to me late at night with drunks.
So I am dealing with a different kind of pax.

Drunk surfer dude:
"Yea yea, for sure dude. Go make that money!"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah and this usually happens to me late at night with drunks.
> So I am dealing with a different kind of pax.
> 
> Drunk surfer dude:
> "Yea yea, for sure dude. Go make that money!"


Or if you drive a car like mine, you abide by this guy's advice!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

The best thing I learnt is how to spell learned.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

what have I learned on this forum?

looking at an insanely large group of people continue working for a company they hate, and continue driving passengers that they hate. 

should I "join" the group and support misery loves company? or should I share my opinion that I have a pretty great gig with more freedom than I have ever had before. I decide when I clock in, I decide when I clock out. I work about 6-9 hours a day and earn between $100-200 on the app within those 6-9 hours - every time.

I'll keep a positive outlook and enjoy my job working when I want and as much as i want.

but I know reality dictates I'll end up watching people create ridiculous usernames like "I hate goober" and teach each other to hate.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ardery said:


> what have I learned on this forum?
> 
> looking at an insanely large group of people continue working for a company they hate, and continue driving passengers that they hate.
> 
> ...


Don't believe everything you read on the internet.

Just like when listening to someone complain about their spouse, there's 2 sides to every story right?

I might come here and complain about one terrible pax I had last night, but I don't mention the other 15 rides where everything went smooth, and several even tipped.

But those are not fun to talk about and wont get me likes.

Have fun with the site. There is a lot to learn here.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I learned to








any BS that flies my way, and enjoy the ride


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I learned to
> View attachment 229499
> 
> any BS that flies my way, and enjoy the ride


ab so lute ly


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I've learned a lot on this forum... so much of it weaves in with other things learned here that it becomes impossible to determine that one thing that was the best...

One of the first things I learned on this forum, as well as the NJ forum, though, without a doubt, was that the men on here are a bunch of hornbags that will, with the most innocent of friendly bantor in PM, give up their most prized money-making fishing holes to a lady.

Thank you all, Boys!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I've learned a lot on this forum... so much of it weaves in with other things learned here that it becomes impossible to determine that one thing that was the best...
> 
> One of the first things I learned on this forum, as well as the NJ forum, though, without a doubt, was that the men on here are a bunch of hornbags that will, with the most innocent of friendly bantor in PM, give up their most prized money-making fishing holes to a lady.
> 
> Thank you all, Boys!


Boys! ...sigh


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I've learned a lot on this forum...
> One of the first things I learned on this forum, as well as the NJ forum, though, without a doubt, was that the men on here are a bunch of hornbags that will, with the most innocent of friendly bantor in PM, give up their most prized money-making fishing holes to a lady.
> 
> Thank you all, Boys!


I'm eagerly awaiting your 'innocent' PM 

.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

You all fail. 

The best advice:

STOP MAKING PENNIES STOP DRIVING RIDESHARE.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> You all fail.
> 
> The best advice:
> 
> STOP MAKING PENNIES STOP DRIVING RIDESHARE.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> You all fail.
> 
> The best advice:
> 
> STOP MAKING PENNIES STOP DRIVING RIDESHARE.


$545 in 23 hours is pennies?

maybe it's just YOU making pennies.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Friendly Jack said:


> The best thing I learnt is how to spell learned.


About to post the same thing.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Aerodrifting said:


> I will start:
> 
> Not taking pools


Learning what acro is.now Uber want you to put a reason when you other so I type in others.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> I will start:
> 
> Not taking pools


learn how to spell and speak


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> So what would you do if some paxhole asks for a stop? Saying no will most likely result in one star.


#BackAtcha!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Having been lucky enough to find this forum before I started driving, I started day one knowing things like:
> 
> Don't chase surge
> Don't wait longer than 5 minutes
> ...


 I agree whole heartedly with you. While some of the You Tube videos were helpful, most of what turned out to be true and important came from this website. After all, none of the people who post here are shilling for dollars, while on You Tube....


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Ithat the men on here are a bunch of hornbags that will, with the most innocent of friendly bantor in PM, give up their most prized money-making fishing holes to a lady.
> 
> Thank you all, Boys!


Horndog? MOI? No, ma cheri.
Je suis une mouffette!


----------

